# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Can I use my menbership from another PC?

## Wesley

I checked the titles here and didn't see anything that might address my question. I'm going to be moving to Georgia in another week or so. That's the good news. My question is if I will be able to activate my membership from my sisters computer while we're staying with her? I realise that having my password ect would be a useful thing to know. 

We won't be hooking up our own computer for several months - until we can have a new house built. I'm esp interested in being able to use the classified section since I may be selling one of my mandolins to pay for a new one I have on order.

Thanks - Wesley
Soon to be formerly from Ft Worth Texas

----------


## JEStanek

Yes.  I use my home, work, and my wife's computer at her clinic to sign in.  You only need your User ID and password to log in.  It is not PC dependent.

Jamie

----------


## Wesley

That's good news. In that case I'll be around. Thanks for such a quick reply.

----------

